

First 787 Dreamliner delivered - andys627
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5j_BbnJLpdr4CuIYobgKM2RDSzW5A?docId=CNG.e049a96a426d74ff2c15223180862a26.121

======
r00fus
Will be interested to see how the humidity increase is received. I know that
decreased humidity is why I can't stand many shops (Ikea!)... along with the
terrible ambient white noise, it's very fatiguing.

Props to Boeing for aiming at improved human factors in their design.

